# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/19



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Access continues to cause problems for fisherman on Devils Lake. The snow cover
continues to be from 8" to 24" on most of the lake limiting access mostly to
snowmobiles. Hopefully warmer temps in the forecast will knock it down some
allowing atv travel as well. Fishing on the other had has been pretty good. 
Anglers are finding perch in Black Tiger, the Woods Rutten area, and Skadsens. 
Hali's, raps, forage minnows, genz worms, and hanger rigs tipped with wax worms,
spikes, or minnows are all working at times. Those doing better are moving around a
bit until they find more active schools of fish. Walleye fishing's also been fairly
good. Anglers are finding fish near Acorn Ridge, the 57 bridge, east side of
Mission Bay, Doc Hagens, and near the Mauvee Coulee. Sonars, buckshots, nils, raps,
and chubby darters have all been working. Anglers are working rocky/gravel
structure, or the edges of the trees. Pike fishing picked back up a bit near
Churches Ferry. Smelt or herring off tipups continues to work the best. Good Luck
& Good Fishing!!!


----------

